# Pigeons in shelters need homes.



## oakhill1863 (Feb 22, 2002)

Hello Everyone,
Currently there are at least 5 shelters across the US that are listed as having numerous pigeons for adoption at www.petfinder.com. Please consider adopting a rescued pigeon if you live near one of these shelters. No pigeon or dove should ever have to live at a shelter.
Kathy McPherson
Oak Hill Aviary
ADA member in PA


----------



## Yong (Oct 15, 2003)

This is a wonderful thing that you are doing. I tried to adopt a white fantail a while back, and they would not ship the bird. They want to keep an eye on the person. I can understand that. I adopt the pigeons out of my local shelter here. yong


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Folks, there are almost always pigeons, doves, ducks, geese, chickens .. in your local shelters. Check them out and help if you can.

Terry


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*pigeons for adoption!? rad!!*

i ahve been considering raising pigeons, i have reaserched the species and really have developed a love for them, that started after several quiet days in the park throwing seed for them and listening to the relaxing soft coo...if i could only just save one from the local animal shelter and let him fly around in my house (knowing of chorus that they usually only poo off their faveroute pearch...)...i love the little guys. thanks for the [email protected]


----------



## ilovemydragon (May 19, 2004)

I just took a look. There are several doves at Strays and others in New Canaan, CT.




oakhill1863 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Currently there are at least 5 shelters across the US that are listed as having numerous pigeons for adoption at www.petfinder.com. Please consider adopting a rescued pigeon if you live near one of these shelters. No pigeon or dove should ever have to live at a shelter.
> Kathy McPherson
> Oak Hill Aviary
> ADA member in PA


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*i found one!*

just my luck, i found a utility king, the only pidge for adoption in toronto at the humaine society, and it is just the type and colour i wanted, a whit e utility king!!! wow! i feel so blessed!
going to get him tommorrow! i really hope i get approved! i should, he has been there for a while apparently, and i have all the things needed for care and comfortable home. my housemates are totally cool with it, and i am praying the dog (jesse) likes him...they cant tell if it is a male or female, i can tell just by looking at the head shape. male...big cooing splendor for me in the near future!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Good for you! I hope it works out for both you and the bird! Please keep us posted.

Terry


----------

